# Cold weather storage.



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

My wife is finally drawing the line of me keeping my bike in the house. I have an outdoor shed but it has no climate control. Any thing I need to know for cold weather storage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Ask her to live in the shed! fixed!


----------



## small adventures PGH (Jun 12, 2017)

Be sure to re-grease all the bolts for bottle cages, rack mounts, seat post etc, so they are protected against seizing. I run a rigid bike so I can't comment on suspension, but I'm sure there are considerations for that too.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

How cold?

Some seals can get leaky below a certain temp because they stiffen up, but generally speaking that happens at some very cold temps and it isn't an issue for most.

What's likely to be more of an issue are frequent fluctuations in temperature that cause condensation issues.

Frankly, for me, shed storage of bicycles is out of the question because of terrible security. Garage is the most "outside the house" option I'm willing to go, though I tend to prefer basement storage when I can get it.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

It’s Kansas so we can have probably have at least a week at or below 0. This shed actually is pretty secure. 

Didn’t think of the basement. We live in a very old house with a tiny basement (more like a storm shelter) with open crawl space leading out if it. I’ll move it down there. The heater and water heater are down there so it will be much less subject to fluctuations and the bitter cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Also it’s really just till hunting season is over. The bike area has been taken over with hunting stuff and both being in the house and honestly in the way was driving her up the wall. When season is over the hunting gear will go back to storage and the bike can have its spot back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My bikes have been shed-stored for decades in New England. 
They're bikes; they don't care.

Also, cold weather isn't going to cause bolts to 'seize' or anything like that either. 

Think about it - do you regrease all the bolts in your car every winter or ever worry that you're not keeping it in heated garage at all times? Of course not.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wait... What? You store bikes in the winter??


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

How secure is this shed against break-ins? How humid is it in there?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mack_turtle said:


> How secure is this shed against break-ins? How humid is it in there?


Low crime in my hood.
Shed is unlocked along with the house, garage and cars most of the time, and is full of bikes and assorted motorized toys. Not a concern of mine.

Humidity? I have no idea. Less than all of the southeast US I'd assume. Does everyone there have to keep their bikes in air conditioned storage all the time?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I worry about the buildup of moisture on the exposed steel parts. however, it's been a long, long time since I lived anywhere that I could not ride year-round.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

slapheadmofo said:


> My bikes have been shed-stored for decades in New England.
> They're bikes; they don't care.
> 
> Also, cold weather isn't going to cause bolts to 'seize' or anything like that either.
> ...


I have found cars kept in heated or at least somewhat temperate garages are WAY easier to work on than those that are not.

My main concern on this was the hydraulic brakes. I have seen cold enough weather here in Kansas to see brake fluid and power steering frozen. So I just didn't want to leave it out there for an extended period then have to stick new brakes on the thing when I got it out became the fluid froze and busted a line or seal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Frantic29 said:


> ...
> My main concern on this was the hydraulic brakes. ...


Interesting point. Just checked the Interwebs, and the claim is -30C freezing point for mineral oil, which is common in several hydro brake brands, including Shiman. So conceivably it could freeze under sustained, extreme cold.

However, I'm guessing this fluid does not expand under freezing like water, so unsure what the exact consequences are. Maybe nothing if unused aside from overall degradation of seals?


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

phlegm said:


> Interesting point. Just checked the Interwebs, and the claim is -30C freezing point for mineral oil, which is common in several hydro brake brands, including Shiman.


Hmmm...being an American, -30C doesn't mean much to me. Turns out it's -22F which is in the realm of possibility for a lot of places. I thought the OP was in KS, not sure it gets quite that cold there very often.

I'd think the most common issue with storing a bike in a cold environment would be the changes in air pressure in shocks and tires. Could be mildly inconvenient if you're a "set and forget it" kind of guy when it comes to shock pressures. Other than that, I can't see it being much of a big deal.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Here's a good review with opinions from the various mfgrs. Looks like performance problems from impaired seal function is the issue, not storage damage. FWIW, this is Minnesota. I've never had any storage damage to bikes cold-stored over the winter and we can always count on many days at -20F, and at least a few days colder than -35. I have noted the impaired lever function the article talks about in cold weather but I've never ridden at temps less than about 0F.

Most snowmobiles use Dot 4 brake fluid. Those machine routinely perform in subzero temps and I've ridden them in weather as cold as -60. without issue.

Technical FAQ: More on disc brakes in cold weather | VeloNews.com


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

I will usually see about a week of sustained below zero a year generally never -22. All in all from what I have read now I think it would be fine anyway. But we came to other arrangements and my bike has a home in our walk in closet for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> I worry about the buildup of moisture on the exposed steel parts. however, it's been a long, long time since I lived anywhere that I could not ride year-round.


Yeah, depending on your local climate, the temperature toggling above and below freezing will cause sweating that can rust steel parts and tarnish alloy parts.


----------



## raaden03 (Nov 6, 2017)

Just wipe your bike, clean and apply fresh grease or lube.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

So far my bikes have lived in my garage in the winters. SE Michigan get's it's share of cold damp weather and I've seen no problems so far. I clean the drive trains throughly of the ones I don't ride in the winter and that's about it.


----------



## Mikeyff (Sep 15, 2017)

In Chicago area and last week were were below -15 for 48 hours and then jumped up to 50 2 day later. My DPX2 is making all kinds of noise now and it was just hanging on the wall. Pretty new bike too. Waiting to hear back from LBS but it almost certainly had to be because of the temps.


----------

